# Angeln in Skagen - DK



## schollenschreck (2. August 2011)

Guten Tag Liebes Board #h

Es ist mal wieder soweit!
Nachdem ein versuch auf Makrele vor 2 wochen GRÜNDLICH in die Hose ging an der Küste der Dänischen Nordsee wollen wir nächstes Wochenende unser Glück auf Makrele und Co in Skagen probieren!

Habe von einem Mitarbeiter eines netten Flensburger Angelgeschäftes gehört, das es am Nordstrand durchaus Wolfsbarsche gibt und er dort schon desöfteren welche gefangen hat!

Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage wo ist der Nordstrand???Nordseeseite der Spitze in Skagen??#c
UND kann diese Fangmeldung Vieleicht irgendwer bestätigen?

Desweiteren würde ich mich über Berichte von Leuten die vor kurzem Dort waren und Berichten können was dort grade so los ist sehr freuen!!

haut in die Tasten :vik:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*

Makrelen werden in Skagen recht häufig auf den Molen des Hafens gefangen (http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ll=57.717169,10.592022&spn=0.017443,0.043645&z=15 ).
Zum Thema "Nordstrand" bin ich nicht sicher aber "verdächtig" (speziell wg. Wolfsbarschen) sieht die Strecke im Westen von Skagen aus mit den kurzen Buhnen aus(http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Skagen....730758,10.542498&sspn=0.017436,0.043645&z=15 )
Bei Grenen sind ähnliche Buhnen ( http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ll=57.717169,10.592022&spn=0.017443,0.043645&z=15 ), dort habe ich schon mit der Brandungsrute gefischt und gut Platte gefangen. Starke Stömumgen erfordern hier *hohe *Gewichte.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## schollenschreck (2. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*

Vielen, vielen dank für die Info!!!!

ja also waren letztes Jahr schoneinmal in Skagen allerdings ende Oktober,haben noch einige wenige Makrelen gefangen aber die Zeit dafür war einfach vorbei!
Gegen Herbst fängt man von der Hafenmole(die beiden Kleinen Leuchttürme) übrigens Sehr gut Mittlere Seelachse bis 50cm!|supergri

Erfahrungen von Leuten die vor kurzem da waren oder in vergangenen Jahren zur selben Zeit?
bin für jeden guten Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Bratzander (4. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*



schollenschreck schrieb:


> Guten Tag Liebes Board #h
> 
> Es ist mal wieder soweit!
> Nachdem ein versuch auf Makrele vor 2 wochen GRÜNDLICH in die Hose ging an der Küste der Dänischen Nordsee wollen wir nächstes Wochenende unser Glück auf Makrele und Co in Skagen probieren!
> ...


 

Ja ich kenn (bin) seinen Bruder, stimmt schon was der sagt

Gruß vom Bratzander 

Ps: ich hab die Stelle wo wir angeln in Acryl gemalt


----------



## schollenschreck (6. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*

hi Bratzander,

der Künstler in mir sagt:"WOW, sehr sehr schönes Bild in ÖL!"

aber der Angler,"wo ist denn die Stelle,haste ma ein google maps Bild?da kann man das viel besser drauf erkennen wo das ist als auf einem Gemälde":q

Ne mal im Ernst würde gerne alles drüber Wissen.....Wo ungefähr gefangen,welche Köder und  Methode etc. 
Also das er die Nachts gefangen hat und das es Ziemlich genau vor einem Jahr war kann man ja auf dem 2. Bild erkennen #6

Vielen dank schonmal für die sicherlich sehr ausführlichen Infos noch:m


----------



## Bratzander (8. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*

Soo schollenschreck, kann heute leider erst antworten bin gestern Abend erst aus Skagen zurück:q. Musste doch mal schauen ob meine Art des Wolfsangelns diese Jahr auch noch past:vik:. 
Also ich fische nur nachts, Bisse kommen erst wenns richtig dunkel wird. Je nach Strömung und Wind mit Gewichten von 100 bis 175 Gramm, mal Kralle, mal nicht. Handelübliche Vorfächer mit 2 Haken;  Größe bis  3/0 Butthaken; beködert mit mindesten 2- 3 Watt- oder Mottwürmer ( probieren was geht )aus dem netten flensburger Fachgeschäft . 
Ich fische mit 2 Brandungsruten - mit der ersten fische ich in !!! der ersten Rinne 30 m vom Ufer weg. Mit der zweiten 80 - 90 m weit in der zweiten Rinne. Irgendwo werden die Wölfe schon jagen.  
Die Stelle scheint ziemlich egal zu sein wir haben schon Fische in gamel Skagen am gelben Haus, aber auch an der Radarstation gefangen. Die Wölfe streunen die ganze Küste entlang. 
An diesem Freitag war aufgrund des starken Windes so viel Kraut im Wasser, das an ein vernüftiges Fische nicht zu denken war. 
Samstag Abend lies der Wind nach und es wurde traumhaft. In der Nacht konnte ich 2 Aale, 2 Butt und 4 Wolfsbarsche :vik:verhaften. 3 waren über 2 kg einer bei 1,2 kg. Die Methode funktioniert also noch. 
Jetzt noch zum Abschluss mein Geheimnis:q: Wenn meine Frau :k:lmitkommt klappt es mit Wolfsbarschen fast immer.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*

Na das sind doch wirklich ein paar knackige dänische Wölfe#6!
Petri Heil!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Torsk1972 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*

Hallo zusammen,bin gerade auf diesen Tread gestoßen. Wir fahren in gut 2 Wochen nach Hanstholm, Euere Berichte haben mich neugierig gemacht, da wir auf jeden Fall mal nach Skagen wollen, werden wir auch mal dort Angeln.Ich habe mir gerade mal die Satelittenbilder von den Hafenmolen in Skagen angeschaut, sieht so aus, als wären die äußeren Molen nicht begehbar? Könnt Ihr mir sagen, von wo aus ihr dort genau geangelt habt?Am Nordstrand werden wir es auf jeden Fall mal probieren, einen Versuch auf Wolfsbarsch wollten wir schon immer mal starten.Viele GrüßeThomas


----------



## schollenschreck (10. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*



Torsk1972 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade mal die Satelittenbilder von den Hafenmolen in Skagen angeschaut, sieht so aus, als wären die äußeren Molen nicht begehbar? Könnt Ihr mir sagen, von wo aus ihr dort genau geangelt habt?



Hi Torsk, Die Molen sind sehr wohl begehbar allerdings nur etwas für Körperlich fitte und AUF GARKEINEN FALL bei Regen, da es sich bei den Molensteinen um große, viereckige Wellenbrecher handelt die teilweise so weit auseinander klaffen das man springen muss.aber wenn man erstmal das Ende erreicht hat steht man auf ebenem Beton mit Brüstung,an einer Seite ist sogar ein Ausleger aus Metall mit Geländer wo man dann im Hafenbecken wunderbar fischen kann.


----------



## schollenschreck (10. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*



Bratzander schrieb:


> Soo schollenschreck, kann heute leider erst antworten bin gestern Abend erst aus Skagen zurück:q.




Kannst du mir denn etwas über das vorhandensein von Makrelenschwärmen vor der Hafenmole in Skagen Berichten?Oder "nur" auf Wölfe geangelt?

Danke übrigens für deinen Hinweis und deine guten Tips, werde es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren mit der Brandungsrute!Auf Blech oder Wobbler Beißen die Wölfe auch oder?haben unsren Trip eine Woche verschoben,eigentlich ja letztes Wochenende aber Übermorgen geht es endlich los!!!


----------



## Bratzander (11. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*

Auf der Ostseite haben nur welche an der Hafenausfahrt Klieschen geangelt. Ich wollte tagsüber eigentlich auch auf Makrele fischen aber bei Windstärke 6 aus Süd ging das nicht. Auf der Mole ist es nicht einfach für einen älteren Herrn wie mich auf den riesigen Steinblöcken herumzuturnen und nach einigen Würfen hab ich dann auch aufgehört.

Wölfe kann man natürlich mit Blinker, Wobblern und 50 g Gummifischen angeln, aber so richtig flach stehen die halt nur nachts ( erste Rinne)und in der Brandung ist es nicht einfach zu fischen. Unter 30 bis 40 g Blinker braucht man es gar nicht probieren.  

Petri wünscht euch

der Bratzander


----------



## Torsk1972 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*



schollenschreck schrieb:


> Hi Torsk, Die Molen sind sehr wohl begehbar allerdings nur etwas für Körperlich fitte und AUF GARKEINEN FALL bei Regen, da es sich bei den Molensteinen um große, viereckige Wellenbrecher handelt die teilweise so weit auseinander klaffen das man springen muss.aber wenn man erstmal das Ende erreicht hat steht man auf ebenem Beton mit Brüstung,an einer Seite ist sogar ein Ausleger aus Metall mit Geländer wo man dann im Hafenbecken wunderbar fischen kann.


 
Hi Schollenschreck, danke für die Auskunft. So eine Kletterpartie ist noch so ganz unsere Sache, ich denke wir werden es dann ehr mal von den inneren und leichter zugänglichen Molen versuchen oder ist das ehr gar nichts so erfolgsversprechend?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## schollenschreck (11. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*



Torsk1972 schrieb:


> ich denke wir werden es dann ehr mal von den inneren und leichter zugänglichen Molen versuchen oder ist das ehr gar nichts so erfolgsversprechend?




Auf den Inneren Molen habe ich es noch nicht probiert!aber die Kletterei lohnt sich!haben bis jetzt immer gut bis SEHR gut gefangen!


----------



## schollenschreck (11. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*



Bratzander schrieb:


> Auf der Ostseite haben nur welche an der Hafenausfahrt Klieschen geangelt. Ich wollte tagsüber eigentlich auch auf Makrele fischen aber bei Windstärke 6 aus Süd ging das nicht. Auf der Mole ist es nicht einfach für einen älteren Herrn wie mich auf den riesigen Steinblöcken herumzuturnen und nach einigen Würfen hab ich dann auch aufgehört.


  ich habe schon bei windstärke 7+ dort auf dem Molenende gestanden....aber ich bin ja auch noch jung


----------



## pragmatiker (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Skagen - DK*

Hallo zusammen,
um den alten Thread mal wieder aufzuwärmen...

Ich habe schon lange im Forum rumgestöbert und viel über Petermännchen, Molenangeln, Plattfischangeln, Wolfsbarsche etc gefunden.

Da ich Anfang August in Richtung Skagen fahre, würde ich mich über aktuelle Infos über das Angeln vom Ufer freuen...

Zielfische sind hauptsächlich Makrele und Platte, Petermännchen und Hornhechte werden als Beifang gerne in Kauf genommen. Besonders freuen würde ich mich über einen Wolfsbarsch.

In mehreren Jahren Hvide Sande konnte ich schon ein wenig üben, wobei ich Platte noch nie richtig probiert und noch nicht gefangen habe (Wolfsbarsch und Petermännchen auch noch nicht).

Danke schon mal vorab. VG, Pragmatiker


----------

